# Prescription Meds in Philippines



## stage79 (Nov 26, 2013)

Im about 3 years out from relocating to the Philippines. I am currently taking Testosterone Shots once a week. How hard is it to get this in the Philippines or What would the Cost be?

Thanks


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd see if your doctor ask to give you alternatives, some medicines are not available here. If your vet I'd contact the VA. Might want to Google The Medical City check out the Pharmacy give them a call when your closer to you target date


----------

